# help identify



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

i was given this piranah by a friend. he thought it was a high back rhom, but im not so sure.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

get a closer picture and post it here...
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...hp?showforum=31


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Moved to P Identification to try and get an ID


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a manny or a gouldini

and get a better pic
maybe when he is ajusted to see if the humeral spot comes out


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

the best i could do to the pic......


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The fish presents many bars and stripes but i believe that it is not a Manueli cause it misses many typical Manueli characteristics but also the it is not a Gouldingi as mentioned before for the reason it has a lot of red even on the anal fin.
A better pic would be precious but my opinion is....S.Serrulatus.

Frank what is the "colour of life" for Serrulatus? (it wasn't so clear in opefe page)

Thanks...


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

The spots are more like lines! I remember frank saying only one species had that feature. I wish I could remember which one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> markley02 Posted on Nov 22 2004, 03:28 PM
> *The spots are more like lines! I remember frank saying only one species had that feature. I wish I could remember which one. *
> husky_jim Posted on Nov 21 2004, 10:38 PM
> The fish presents many bars and stripes but i believe that it is not a Manueli cause it misses many typical Manueli characteristics but also the it is not a Gouldingi as mentioned before for the reason it has a lot of red even on the anal fin.
> ...


1 & 2 above (in BOLD) is a can of worms! Depending on which author you follow you can get several answers to the same question. Let me back track, S. serrulatus was described from Venezuela, along with the rest of Brazil by different authors. Mago 1970 stated that S. serrulatus doesn't exist in South America.

Gery, later resurrected the name and then placed S. scapularis as a subspecies, thereby making the problem worse.

Jegu, has been trying to make old species names valid by examining the collection points of historical authors. What he basically has come up with is the following;
hollandi, scapularis, eigenmanni, serrulatus, humeralis all share similar coloration and depending on their age and body shape show body markings that are nearly parallel during growth. Some will show the humeral spot others don't. As for color of life, you can look at the any of the names listed at OPEFE for those species named and that will the closest you will get. The only basic mention of color pertaining to this fish was by Gery and it basically stated the fish had a brownish triangular humeral spot and browning "V" of the tail without the tail end band like Pristobrycon calmoni. Not much else on it. Just a comparison (mostly) with Pristobrycon striolatus.

The only thing that helps is knowing where the fish was collected, although some of these critters (in Brazil and Peru) are sympatric (found together). So while I maybe sticking my neck out here, its possible their might be interbreeding going on.

The basic Color of Life (based on what I have seen) is as follows:
Body; silvery, eye color; reddish-orange, visible humeral spot depending on stress level. Body markings; elongated bars and spots covering most of the body. Like S. eigenmanni and other similar forms, appears the fish ran into a wall (head pushed back against the body). I don't recall much else on live coloration, perhaps looking at photos at OPEFE can help distinguish more.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

I am thinking this is a rio araguaia rhom, serra. manueli, serra. gouldingi, serra. sanchezi, or serra. Eigenmanni. any help would be greatly appreciated, i know its not the best pic, and i am trying to get another.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

here are some more pics of him.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

another


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its a Pristobrycon species in all likelihood. Need a river location and that would help narrow it down.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

could you give me some more info on this species (Pristobrycon). and what are the distinguishing features


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

CLick on my OPEFE link below my signature.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

from pictures of other fish that i have seen this fish appears to be s. Eigenmanni to me. is that out of the question? i looked through all the Pristobrycon pictures on the opefe site, but none of them looked like my p.


----------

